# eleocharis belem



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Bump. Any eleocharis sp actually


You can call me Bob


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I have no experience with hairgrass species but I have heard people say they grew DHG (eleocharis acicularis) in non CO2 tanks, which means low light. They said it grows really really slowly though, as do most plants when compared to CO2 injected tanks.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to know. Maybe I'll try it. But plant enough so I won jaw to depend on much growth 


You can call me Bob


----------

